

Windows is holding back 32 bit - pdeva1
http://movingfulcrum.tumblr.com/post/60969554615/windows-is-holding-back-32-bit

======
shubb
Heh, I use 32bit linux on very memory constrained VM instances. Because 64bit
pointers are twice as big, software compiled for 64bit uses ~5% more memory (I
should test this quantitatively, but sometimes I've noted more than this). On
an instance limited to 2GB, that 100mb, which is significant on a system like
that.

